# Costume ideas to show off???



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

The Disney Little Mermaid is a part of the 1990s. That movie was the rebirth of Disney's animated franchise (it was released at the end of 89, but won the academy award in 90) - the first blockbuster for them since 1977. She's an icon of the early 90s, so if you really wanted to be her, do it!

Another icon that technically isn't a "real" person, and yet would be awesome for what you want to display, would be Jessica Rabbit from "Who Framed Roger Rabbit" movie. I LOVE her - she's a fun character and it is a great costume. She could represent the 1980s or the 1940s (considering the time period - 1947 - that the movie itself was placed in).








Both Jessica Biel and Katy Perry have appeared costumed as her in the last couple of years - so she's still a recognizable figure too...

Okay, time warp and showing off your "assets" right? 

1980s

How about the material girl from the material girl video? 









Glam with a nod to Marilyn. Great dress, add gobs of diamonds and you've got a nice little costume.


1970s

Dancing Queen/Disco Babe? There are tons of costumes that would be fun and sexy.

1970s Cher had some awesome costumes...
Something revealing and costume-y with the long straight black hair, and you'll have her look down.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

What about something from here.
http://www.pyramidcollection.com/ShopCategory3.aspx?id=29,300,2&dispRow=300


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Those shoes just absolutely *SCREAM *pin-up. Don't you already have a black wig with bangs? (I know it has ponytails, but maybe it would work) Sort of a Bettie Paige look. Rikki's costume is spot-on, as usual. How about these vintage witch pics: 
http://rlv.zcache.com/vintage_pin_up_witch_letterhead-p1997115672294283122mgiy_400.jpg

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_Z4NDYsIZp...CEJy4Q/s1600/user22095_pic1408_1212495192.jpg


----------



## BunnyMummy (Jan 6, 2011)

How about the Neo-Victorian Industrial aka Steampunk? A lot of the outfits involve corsets and bustles to show off the ahem... improved areas.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas everyone. I love the Jessica Rabbit idea. But I also like the justification to make Ariel fit the theme. I think I'll go with that. Although, if I don't do the pin-up this year, probably next year.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm leaning towards the pin-up I think. I love piecing together costumes. Plus I wont be able to shop for the top of my outfit until last minute and I could get a top for this in store vs needing to order a costume. 

My black wig wont work, it is a little too punk. If my hair is long enough in time, I will get it styled.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I love the colors in those shoes, the turquoise blue and the pink!! They are rockin'!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I love love the shoes!


----------

